# Killington 12/13-12-14



## andyzee (Dec 10, 2008)

I be there.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I be there.


I will be skiing on the 13....We should make some turns.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 10, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I will be skiing on the 13....We should make some turns.



Deal.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 11, 2008)

We'll be there.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 11, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Deal.


Snowdon at 9:00?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 11, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Snowdon at 9:00?



Sounds good, but have to warn you that my  wife is still working on getting her legs and confidence back, so not sure how much you'll want to stick with us.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2008)

@ Sugarbush.


----------



## Zand (Dec 11, 2008)

I might be there Sunday.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll be there both days. Might not make it for 9:00, though.

SkiDork, is the course on Conclusion going yet?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Snowdon at 9:00?


 

Triple or Quad?

Top or bottom?


----------



## WJenness (Dec 12, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Triple or Quad?
> 
> Top or bottom?



either one.

Top of the middle lift tower

:lol::lol:

-w


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2008)

WJenness said:


> either one.
> 
> Top of the middle lift tower
> 
> ...


 

Funny.  Are they going to be able to open tomorrow?  And the question still is if they are open.  

Quad or Triple and top or bottom.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2008)

Be open? Damn, they closed today just so that they could properly prepare for us!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 12, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Funny.  Are they going to be able to open tomorrow?  And the question still is if they are open.
> 
> Quad or Triple and top or bottom.



I'm just bustin... because I'm bitter that My ski weekend got torpedoed by a number of different things...

don't mind me.

-w


----------



## 2knees (Dec 12, 2008)

dont forget these








and maybe invest in one of these






i kid because i care. 

hope it turns out to be fantastic.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> dont forget these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh you're just jealous cause we'll be there and you won't. Don't worry, I'll take pix.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 12, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Oh you're just jealous cause we'll be there and you won't. Don't worry, I'll take pix.



no way.  i'm not jealous.  i get to go to my in-law holiday bruncheon in wonderful marshfield mass.

NOW WHO'S JEALOUS!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> no way.  i'm not jealous.  i get to go to my in-law holiday bruncheon in wonderful marshfield mass.
> 
> NOW WHO'S JEALOUS!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2008)

andyzee said:


>


 

Quad is the only one scheduled to run to tomorrow.  Is it top or bottom at 9?


----------



## mondeo (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone feel like moving it back to 10?  If I'm gonna be there two days in a row, I see no reason to get there while it's at its coldest tomorrow.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 12, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Quad is the only one scheduled to run to tomorrow.  Is it top or bottom at 9?


Bottom


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 12, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Anyone feel like moving it back to 10?  If I'm gonna be there two days in a row, I see no reason to get there while it's at its coldest tomorrow.


I will be over there for awhile to start so we will be on Snowdon at 10.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 13, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I will be over there for awhile to start so we will be on Snowdon at 10.


 

Did not make it.  Going tomorrow to Sunaoee if open with friends.  If not I will drive to Killington.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry guys...pulled up ans saw only the snowdon quad running...WTF Took one run down a frozen North Star and left. I may go back up later today if they open more lifts.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 13, 2008)

I will there be there tomorrow.  Hopefully at opening.  I will park near the Snowdon Quad.  Silver FJ Cruiser with ski box on top,


----------

